# Barn roof



## MikedUpIN (Oct 7, 2011)

We are in the process of putting up a new barn for our girls. I've had a few people tell me that they won't want to use the open stalls because the rain will make too much noise on the metal roof.
I am sure that they won't like the noise, but will they really stand in the rain rather than listen to it?
Anyway, guess the question is whether or not I MUST put OSB under this metal or if I can mount it open frame like most of the barns I've seen. The ceilings is about 10' so it isn't like the rain is going to be pounding right next to their ears.


Thanks


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

Some, very few, do use outside shelters. They will also use it when the storms go on for days. Horses do not like the noise, not sure if your OSB will resolve that? (Then you might have problems with bees & wasp nesting.) Most horses will stand with their "butt to the wind" out in the rain. They will use the outside walls as a wind break. Even in the summer they will stand outside to use the shade, I think it is because they prefer the breeze to keep flies away... But, you will sleep better!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Baloney, They will get used to it real fast as soon as the first cold rain of fall hits,
Thousands of those prefab metal carports are used for shelters all over the country. I dont think I know anyone near me that doesnt have just a metal roof.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I would prefer shingles- thats what mine has. Its also cheaper (at least here). And personally, I think its easier to install. And like mentioned, you will sleep a little easier without the faint drumming noise of the metal. And I would always prefer it for the horses, I just think that its much more plesent for them. of course they do get used to it- but I think if they had a choice they would choose shingles.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Before we moved, Rascal only had an older tin roofed storage shed for his barn. During the summer the little butt-face would stand out in the rain looking into the huge window of my living room and making me feel horrible. Once the first cold rain of fall fell, he moved into his barn and stayed there rain or shine throughout the winter LOL. By late spring he had decided the shade in the shed was awesome and he never had a spook the whole time he lived in there that I know of.
On the new property his barn is going up with a metal roof as well but no tin sides after seeing a picture on this forum or the farriars forum of a horse kicking through tin siding UGHH


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If I could swing it, I would replace my shingled barn roof IN A HEARTBEAT with a metal roof. MY barn has a really steep sloped roof. The last owners of the property did the "Seabiscuit" thing and kept Cadillacs in the barn! They also did the "slap an extra set of shingles on the top of the old shingles," thing. The wind is destroying THEIR last set of shingles on the south side of the roof. If I put on a metal roof I probably wouldn't have to put another roof of my barn...period. I agree with Joe4d--it's baloney that horses don't like it, or at least that you will disturb them. Mostly my 3 horses that have 4 acres of turnout most of the year will spend their time outside, especially during t-storms. (I have TRIED to explain the dangers of lightening to them, but they're too stubburn to listen to me.)
Seriously, they'll use your shelter when the wind and the cold irritate them. Get your metal roof on, before the snow flies! And, welcome to the forum! =D


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> Baloney, They will get used to it real fast as soon as the first cold rain of fall hits,
> Thousands of those prefab metal carports are used for shelters all over the country. I dont think I know anyone near me that doesnt have just a metal roof.


Agreed. Our mares have had their shelter under a metal roof (and metal siding) for years and they just get used to it (even in the hail).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Our mares have had their shelter under a metal roof (and metal siding) for years and they just get used to it (even in the hail).


 Exactly. We've had tin roof barns for well over 30 years and if any of our horses don't like the sound, they get used to it anyway because that's just part of being a domesticated horse.

If I went out of my way to completely avoid anything that my horses didn't like, none of them would even be broke to ride. They would never see the farrier or the vet either :?.


----------

